
Dolphin Progress Report: September 2017 - joshschreuder
https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/2017/10/02/dolphin-progress-report-september-2017/
======
d33
You might also enjoy reading an article about Dolphin in the International
Journal of Proof of Concept or Get the Fuck Out:

[https://archive.org/stream/pocorgtfo06/pocorgtfo06_djvu.txt](https://archive.org/stream/pocorgtfo06/pocorgtfo06_djvu.txt)

Look for "3 Gekko the Dolphin" (there is some ad text mixed in there)

Also, PDF version here:
[https://archive.org/stream/pocorgtfo06/#page/n5/mode/2up](https://archive.org/stream/pocorgtfo06/#page/n5/mode/2up)
(though this might be pretty slow to download as PoC||GTFO tends to hide
extras in their PDF files).

------
kanwisher
Always interesting to read the release notes on this product. They go into
such technical detail, its a joy to read

~~~
overcast
This comment is becoming the HN equivalent of "First!" on Dolphin Progress
Reports.

------
ericfrederich
Nintendo just released the SNES classic. Next up should be the N64 Classic.

I think GameCube and Wii are probably too new to be considered retro.

Also, the games are a lot bigger... they wouldn't be able to cheaply make a
device powerful enough and with enough storage to make a huge profit.

~~~
ferdbold
I don't think we'll see the N64 classic for a while. What makes the SNES stand
out even today is that it's home to some of the most well-designed 2D games
out there. Games like Chrono Trigger and Super Mario World are still relevant
today because on how on top of their game their devs were.

N64 on the other hand, doesn't have that. It very clearly shows that the N64
era was a time where everyone was still struggling with 3D. Few games have a
decent camera system, animations are poor, framerate is choppy, fog
everywhere, etc etc. I obviously can't speak for everyone, but I can't sit
down and play N64 games for that long of a time, they just haven't aged well
because of those technical shortcomings.

~~~
sotojuan
16 (and more?)-bit 2D ages very well - it's why many 2D games come out even
today.

On the topic of "N64 Mini Classic", they will do it. I have a lot of friends
who'd buy one just for Mario Kart 64 and Mario Party. The Zelda games are IMO,
better on the 3DS (again because of controls), but hold a lot of nostalgia for
people.

The problem with the N64 is that some of its most popular games (Goldeneye,
Banjo-Kazooie, etc) are owned by Rare which is owned by Microsoft. Will they
be able to get the licenses?

~~~
ravenstine
Judging by the fact that a port of Goldeneye for XBLA got cancelled partly
because of Nintendo, I'd say probably not.

~~~
IntelMiner
Goldeneye from what has been told is an absolute legal nightmare for all
involved

(Allegedly) it goes as such

\- Nintendo owns the rights to publish Goldeneye as a "game" (which may be why
there was that awful Wii "Goldeneye" game years ago)

\- Rare (unsurprisingly) owns the source code. Rare of course is now owned by
Microsoft

\- MGM/United International Pictures owns the "Goldeneye" film in which the
N64 game is based on. And probably needs to give the legal go ahead to both
parties involved

It's hard to say if this specific case is just a "too hard basket" for
Nintendo's lawyers. Or if Microsoft are playing hardball. It's unfortunate
since Rare as a company is basically dead. All its talent having more or less
moved on (see: Playtonic Studios "Yooka-Laylee" homage to Rare's platforming)

